
I don't know how to start but I know I am lost - pqowieuryt
http://pastebin.com/MnkMU73C
======
mabynogy
> Computer geeks, I think, are usually insensitive to others personal
> problems.

No. I know few very empathetic persons.

> If I had cancer maybe I would get more sympathy, I wonder.

Maybe yes. People are afraid by mental illness. You might keep that for close
friends and family.

Depression is like a tunnel. It won't be permanent. The mind is altered.

It's also the opportunity to work on your beliefs.

Non-depressed people have a kind of "autopilot". They less need a deeper
knowledge of how the world works.

Depressed people need that to overcome the depression.

~~~
psu123
Those who are depressed _have_ an autopilot. It's called sucking it up and
doing what you're supposed to do, despite the inexplicable desire to cry all
the time and not wanting to live. You need to have an autopilot to survive.
You need to be able to ignore those feelings and thoughts when you need to
just get your shit together and do what you need to do.

Depression isn't the yearning for a "deeper knowledge of how the world works".
In fact, I'm pretty sure I'd want to kill myself if I ever found out.

